# Anyone Else Getting "Clueless" Calls?



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Or at least more than usual? For example, late forties place with cedar shingle siding (we only do interiors) on which paint is badly failing. It's tested positive for lead paint. Wants it done by the 15th when house is scheduled to close. 

Good friggin' luck with that one (Have you never heard the term "planning ahead"?).


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Tell 350.....per hour


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I second the tree fiddy!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> Or at least more than usual? For example, late forties place with cedar shingle siding (we only do interiors) on which paint is badly failing. It's tested positive for lead paint. Wants it done by the 15th when house is scheduled to close.
> 
> Good friggin' luck with that one (Have you never heard the term "planning ahead"?).


Tell them to call sorta pro painting.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

This is AWFUL business practice, but, for now, I don't even look at my phone or any messages from unfamiliar names........until I get caught up (and never will) I can't even think about taking on any more jobs. If I answer the calls this is what will happen: "Can't you just squeeze us in between jobs? It's just a living room, bathroom, 3 closets, and a 2 story foyer, that's all."


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Lately any jobs that don't look appealing I've been calling back a day later hoping to get their voice-mail and never get called back. :yes:

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

1-800- richmond


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Boy, in the last week I had 3 calls wanting work done next week. People buying or selling their homes and wanting the entire place done before moving in. Why do they wait till the last minute?


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

So last season i didnt book full because we always get calls. Very few came in. This season i booked full and the phone rings three times a day with big jobs hurts to turn them down.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

Out of courtesy, I always call everyone back even though I'm giving them bad news ( I can really only book one out of 25-30 calls or emails). Mainly I book the closest and most straightforward job. Thinkin about not returning all the calls and emails, but its against my nature. This week the total is about 25 inquiries. Thats a lot of call backs.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

daArch said:


> 1-800- richmond


Whatever happened to em? Havent heard anything in quite some time...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

GR8painter said:


> Out of courtesy, I always call everyone back even though I'm giving them bad news ( I can really only book one out of 25-30 calls or emails). Mainly I book the closest and most straightforward job. Thinkin about not returning all the calls and emails, but its against my nature. This week the total is about 25 inquiries. Thats a lot of call backs.


Yup, some of us flawed that way. For some reason we think most everyone deserves the courtesy of a response.

Idiots we are, eh ? :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

bryceraisanen said:


> Whatever happened to em? Havent heard anything in quite some time...


Prolly in Tibet painting the Dali Lama's place. No internet.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

bryceraisanen said:


> Whatever happened to em? Havent heard anything in quite some time...


He's still doing his thing. I see him on Facebook all the time.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> He's still doing his thing. *I see him on Facebook all the time.*


You back stabbing two timer.

I will have NO talk of other digital platforms on PT!

(OK. Carry on.. My tantrum's over…)


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

RH said:


> Or at least more than usual? For example, late forties place with cedar shingle siding (we only do interiors) on which paint is badly failing. It's tested positive for lead paint. Wants it done by the 15th when house is scheduled to close.
> 
> Good friggin' luck with that one (Have you never heard the term "planning ahead"?).


What's the latest you've been called on a Friday evening requesting a job to be done over the weekend?

(In other words, yes. I get clueless calls too.)


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I paint paint said:


> What's the latest you've been called on a Friday evening requesting a job to be done over the weekend?
> 
> (In other words, yes. I get clueless calls too.)


Never had that one occur - yet. We don't do weekends unless it benefits us.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We just looked at a 2500 sqft interior. The HO said he needs the interior and exterior done by August 10th. HAHA no freaking way will that happen. Half the interior is nc, exterior is a peeling horror show.

Even during the first call to the potential customers I always say when our schedule is open. We get there and the HO says we need it done in a week. Ok what part of October or next year do you not understand. People like this I don't even bother typing up the estimate. Heck at this point I could go until next year before we need to book work.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I had a guy call at 8pm July 2nd, and I called him back at around 10am on the 3rd. He was upset it took me so long to return his call and when I asked him when he needed it done he said he needed us to start that day and said you guys work on the 4th and through weekends right? Really? Told him I was 8 weeks out and he hung up on me. People are nuts, I wonder if he ever found someone. :no:

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Although it won't stop the clueless calls, having one of your first questions be about time scheduling can cut out a lot of wasted time.

I also suggest that if they can find a solo operator who is just waiting in his basement playing video games waiting for the phone to ring during these busy times, it may indicate his reputation, work ethics, and professionalism. 

Actually, that type of caller prolly deserves that type of person


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

daArch said:


> Yup, some of us flawed that way. For some reason we think most everyone deserves the courtesy of a response.
> 
> Idiots we are, eh ? :whistling2:


I am also like this. However, what really irritates me is never hearing back from customers after I have given them estimates.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I had a guy call at 8pm July 2nd, and I called him back at around 10am on the 3rd. He was upset it took me so long to return his call and when I asked him when he needed it done he said he needed us to start that day and said you guys work on the 4th and through weekends right? Really? Told him I was 8 weeks out and he hung up on me. People are nuts, I wonder if he ever found someone. :no:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I've come to realize that many people think painters are like plumbers and electricians. A secretary takes calls or an answering service and we have 24 hour emergency service. Their call, I've come to realize, is the catalyst to make you drop everything and get right on their project. We've been sitting around all week waiting..........aye, yi, yi, yi, yi!!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gymschu said:


> I've come to realize that many people think painters are like plumbers and electricians. A secretary takes calls or an answering service and we have 24 hour emergency service. Their call, I've come to realize, is the catalyst to make you drop everything and get right on their project. We've been sitting around all week waiting..........aye, yi, yi, yi, yi!!!


Yep. I sit around with my thumb stuck into various bodily oraffices just waiting for Mrs. Snootbottom or Mr. Jumpnow to call. At which time I slip into my paint booth only to emerge seconds later clad all in whites, then into my Tundratruckmobile and off to rescue them from their painting emergency. 

Thank goodness most of the rest of my customers are great people.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I had a guy call at 8pm July 2nd, and I called him back at around 10am on the 3rd. He was upset it took me so long to return his call and when I asked him when he needed it done he said he needed us to start that day and said you guys work on the 4th and through weekends right? Really? *Told him I was 8 weeks out and he hung up on me.* People are nuts, I wonder if he ever found someone. :no:


The fact of getting hung up on doesn't bother me so much anymore. What annoys and irritates is all the stuff that happens before that point:

Getting down from the ladder, putting brush down, taking gloves off, getting phone out of pocket, getting paper/pencil, listening to the long clueless painting emergency, explaining there are five jobs scheduled ahead of their's, re-explaining that I literally have five jobs scheduled ahead of their's, no this is not a negotiating ploy, no it is not that I am lazy that I can't begin tomorrow, and now it is YOU that is hanging up on ME?

These people are always clueless about what it costs for a professional painting job too.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I paint paint said:


> The fact of getting hung up on doesn't bother me so much anymore. What annoys and irritates is all the stuff that happens before that point:
> 
> Getting down from the ladder, putting brush down, taking gloves off, getting phone out of pocket, getting paper/pencil, listening to the long clueless painting emergency, explaining there are five jobs scheduled ahead of their's, re-explaining that I literally have five jobs scheduled ahead of their's, no this is not a negotiating ploy, no it is not that I am lazy that I can't begin tomorrow, and now it is YOU that is hanging up on ME?
> 
> These people are always clueless about what it costs for a professional painting job too.


This time of year all my potential job calls get made in the evening. No way I'm going to stop mid work to respond.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

RH said:


> This time of year all my potential job calls get made in the evening. No way I'm going to stop mid work to respond.


Yeah, it's a fine line to walk. I am trying to have my work day be between 8:30-4:30, M-F. All work related duties, not counting commute, gets done between those hours on those days.

It's summer though, so it's more like 8:00-5:30, and I am running around getting materials and corresponding with clients on the weekends.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I used to think that I could grow out of these problems. This year we have 12 guys, 3 or 4 crews going at once, which is huge for me. Instead of solving anything, it seems like I'm getting 3-4 times as many clueless callers.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

As some of you know I work with my dad, he never talks about work at home or on the weekends. When I was young and full of piss and vinegar I always found it odd he'd ignore, be short or just tell me to stop talking about work. As I grew older it all became clear, there is a distinct line in our family between work and family. (Mom & sister are the office manager, secretary, brother paints too). Unless it's an absolute must ask question it can wait until Monday morning. Makes for some hectic Monday's but there's nothing better than walking out of the office Friday and leaving it all behind. 
Lately I've been trying to do it with my phone too, too easy to get distracted and sucked back into work, been leaving the phone in a cupboard as soon as I get home and if I'm online I use the wife's iPad which isn't connected to work emails or software. 

To stay on topic, most of my clueless calls come from our employees......


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

i picked up another cell for personal use ONLY

i programmed my work cell to go to voicemail between 5:00 pm & 8:00 am M-F and all day S-S so if someone call the ringer doesn't bother me
really enjoying the freedom


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Boy, in the last week I had 3 calls wanting work done next week. People buying or selling their homes and wanting the entire place done before moving in. Why do they wait till the last minute?


We got one of those yesterday. I told them we were booked out for a while. Their response was that they'd have all the furniture put in the center of the room and leave it there til we could get there. When I mentioned that it would probably be early November, she began to have second thoughts.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I had a voice mail from a local decorator on Saturday evening telling me she was sending a client over to my store to try to find an off white trim color to match the wall colors they had already picked out from the SW color deck. I know damn well I took her both the Cali and P&L decks. So she expects me to stop eating my T-bone and run back to my store 6 and a half hours after I closed to find a color for HER client that is just going to take it to SW to have matched? I don't think so. I'm all for working with decorinas but they gotta work with me too.

For some reason maybe because I'm a new store I'm either dumb enough or desperate enough to do that, but I spent ten years dealing with the pitbull decorinas in La Jolla and the Hills and I ain't going to fall for it. Just like dealing with a pitbull for real! You have to stand your ground. Once you back down they lose whatever smidgeon of respect they had for you and they will make you do back flips from then on. That's is exactly what they are hoping for.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I always love the ones who immediately take a deep breath and launch into a steady five minute monologue without giving me the chance to tell them how long it will be before we can get to them. They often have everything planned out in their mind out as to how, and when, I will do their project. It's always a bit satisfying to almost be able to hear the air come whooshing out of their carefully detailed dream when I have to tell them the reality of MY time frame. 

And just to be clear, regardless of how unrealistic their initial plans and hopes may be, I always respond with respect and courtesy and never allow myself to come across as terse or sarcastic. You can always hope that once reality sets in that they can still end up being a customer. In fact, a few of my best all timers have started out like this - not many, but a few.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

It's juuuussssst painting and you're jussssssst painters, how hard can it be to go paint?

^ People's logic.

I think the crux of it is that people see all painters as just "handymen" who kinda just pick up odd jobs and don't really work through the week like them normal people. That's the perception I get from pretty much everyone I know who's never had a painter in the family. They think every single painter is also a gutter cleaner, lawn mower, and cotton picker.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> I always love the ones who immediately take a deep breath and launch into a steady five minute monologue without giving me the chance to tell them how long it will be before we can get to them. They often have everything planned out in their mind out as to how, and when, I will do their project. It's always a bit satisfying to almost be able to hear the air come whooshing out of their carefully detailed dream when I have to tell them the reality of MY time frame.
> 
> And just to be clear, regardless of how unrealistic their initial plans and hopes may be, I always respond with respect and courtesy and never allow myself to come across as terse or sarcastic. You can always hope that once reality sets in that they can still end up being a customer. In fact, a few of my best all timers have started out like this - not many, but a few.


Unfortunately this is part of the instant gratification that everyone so desires these days. I'm sure if they call around enough someone will know a crack head that could get right on that job!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> It's juuuussssst painting and you're jussssssst painters, how hard can it be to go paint?
> 
> ^ People's logic.
> 
> I think the crux of it is that people see all painters as just "handymen" who kinda just pick up odd jobs and don't really work through the week like them normal people. That's the perception I get from pretty much everyone I know who's never had a painter in the family. They think every single painter is also a gutter cleaner, lawn mower, and cotton picker.


You forgot dog walker and toilet installer.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Speaking of cell phones,

Since Monday, my cell has rung THREE times.

I LOVE IT !!!!!


I no longer worry WHERE it is so I can take it with me, I no longer worry about if it is charged, I am no longer TIED to the damn thing.

It's like it doesn't exist - reminds me of the 50's :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

DrakeB said:


> It's juuuussssst painting and you're jussssssst painters, how hard can it be to go paint?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of the guys I work with did a job back in the 80's for a well to do family. I guess his boss at the time told the family it would be an 'x' amount of days to complete when he gave them the quote. He finished the morning of the 'final' day. The owner said great 'there's a box of Christmas lights in the garage that need to go up, that should finish the day for you...'


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

It's funny, I actually enjoy calling people back, even when I know I'm just telling them I can't book them in. I like to find out what I'm turning down, very peculiar. But I'm a people person, and also really enjoy looking at work, I would say 95% of my customers and calls are from very polite and realistic peeps that I instantly click with. When I actually look at their work, if they don't book on the spot, they know they probably just lost the spot. I forget them soon as I back out their driveway, no afterthoughts if I dont hear from them. Mostly cuz I only need to look at 1-3 potential projects each month.
I have to say out of all the businesses I've started and run, this one has net me the best customers I could ask for...aaaaaaangies listttttttttttttttt


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I had a guy call at 8pm July 2nd, and I called him back at around 10am on the 3rd. He was upset it took me so long to return his call and when I asked him when he needed it done he said he needed us to start that day and said you guys work on the 4th and through weekends right? Really? Told him I was 8 weeks out and he hung up on me. People are nuts, I wonder if he ever found someone. :no:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'm still chuckling over that story. Were you tempted to call him right back and say "Look, since this is a true painting emergency, I've decided to rearrange my schedule and give up my plans for the holiday weekend. I can have a full crew out there first thing in the morning." 

And when he says "really?", you'd say "Nah, I'm just f**kin' with ya...have a good 4th".

And then hang up on _his_ rude a$$. :thumbup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> I'm still chuckling over that story. Were you tempted to call him right back and say "Look, since this is a true painting emergency, I've decided to rearrange my schedule and give up my plans for the holiday weekend. I can have a full crew out there first thing in the morning."
> 
> And when he says "really?", you'd say "Nah, I'm just f**kin' with ya...have a good 4th".
> 
> And then hang up on _his_ rude a$$.


Lol now that would have been awesome. That guy was clearly delusional tho. He must think I have a crew just sitting around waiting for him to grace us with his call. :blink:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

RH said:


> I always love the ones who immediately take a deep breath and launch into a steady five minute monologue without giving me the chance to tell them how long it will be before we can get to them. They often have everything planned out in their mind out as to how, and when, I will do their project. It's always a bit satisfying to almost be able to hear the air come whooshing out of their carefully detailed dream when I have to tell them the reality of MY time frame.
> 
> *And just to be clear, regardless of how unrealistic their initial plans and hopes may be, I always respond with respect and courtesy and never allow myself to come across as terse or sarcastic. You can always hope that once reality sets in that they can still end up being a customer. In fact, a few of my best all timers have started out like this - not many, but a few.*




This is good advice. Not only can these types become future customers, they can also know some of our past customers and we certainly don't need them badmouthing us to our past clients because we were terse with them over the phone. 

I really try to always be courteous with anyone identifying themselves as a potential customer, even when I often quickly realize their phone call is a waste of my time. 

If I had months of work lined up like many of you, I would seriously think about not answering the phone during work hours.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

oldccm said:


> One of the guys I work with did a job back in the 80's for a well to do family. I guess his boss at the time told the family it would be an 'x' amount of days to complete when he gave them the quote. He finished the morning of the 'final' day. The owner said great 'there's a box of Christmas lights in the garage that need to go up, that should finish the day for you...'


 If you finish the work ahead of schedule, it's not uncommon for a customer to think they were over charged. Often they will want a free-bee or money knocked off. 

I never give an exact completion date. I always keep it vague - if I figured 10 days, I tell a customer ie; the job will be done in "under 10 days", etc. This way if you finish in 8 days, the customer won't think they were over charged.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

PaintersUnite said:


> If you finish the work ahead of schedule, it's not uncommon for a customer to think they were over charged. Often they will want a free-bee or money knocked off.
> 
> I never give an exact completion date. I always keep it vague - if I figured 10 days, I tell a customer ie; the job will be done in "under 10 days", etc. This way if you finish in 8 days, the customer won't think they were over charged.


you mean 9 days or under. Under 10 days would mean the 10th day would not be needed. I do kinda the same thing in most cases, I give a range. If I wrap up early and want to get onto the next project, or take extra days off (guilty) I give them a break and bounce, with a smile on my face. Always smilin.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

GR8painter said:


> *you mean 9 days or under. Under 10 days would mean the 10th day would not be needed.* I do kinda the same thing in most cases, I give a range. If I wrap up early and want to get onto the next project, or take extra days off (guilty) I give them a break and bounce, with a smile on my face. Always smilin.


No, I said 10! :jester:
"The job should be completed within 10 days or less".


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I always tell them I can get it done in 5 days and then when I'm there 5 days late they never ask more money taken off 😉


----------



## MikeL (Jan 5, 2015)

Has anyone put in their voice message what they're currently booked until? 
I've considered doing this since I'm an OMS, I don't answer my phone during the work day, unless I know who it is and I feel I have to call everyone back who has left a message. 
I am currently booked through the end of the year. I would think that only those that really want to use your company would leave a message and the rest would just hang up and save me the time of returning their call.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

MikeL said:


> Has anyone put in their voice message what they're currently booked until?
> I've considered doing this since I'm an OMS, I don't answer my phone during the work day, unless I know who it is and I feel I have to call everyone back who has left a message.
> I am currently booked through the end of the year. I would think that only those that really want to use your company would leave a message and the rest would just hang up and save me the time of returning their call.


Off the top of my head I'd say that's a bad idea.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

pacman said:


> tell them to call sorta pro painting.


lol!!!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

My favorite was a call from a job I had just finished. For three weeks Mrs. HO drove me nuts. My last day I yelled at her, "Just go away and let me work!!" Don't get me wrong, I do not mind the odd favor above and beyond but this one was a nut!! "Would you do me a little favor and clean my garage so I can get my car in?" "Sure lady! and I'll only charge you 150 an hour!" She looked a little pale and I said "Right, hire the boys down the street!" When I finished I put her on my do not return list. Sure enough, she called two months later and before she could tell me what she wanted I said "No, you are abusive and need to learn how to treat the trades before you are entitled to hire any."  She than started yelling about what a mess I'd made of the last job. " I said "Mrs. HO, get a life, I made such a mess that here you are calling me back to wreck a couple more rooms!!" I hung up. :whistling2:

OR 

The woman that called and said one painter had offered to paint her 2 bedroom condo for $200, "Will you do it for $150?" :no: I said call the guy that quoted $200 and I laughed when she said she couldn't get him on the phone. (Clearly he knew it was an impossible quote!)


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

MikeL said:


> Has anyone put in their voice message what they're currently booked until?
> I've considered doing this since I'm an OMS, I don't answer my phone during the work day, unless I know who it is and I feel I have to call everyone back who has left a message.
> I am currently booked through the end of the year. I would think that only those that really want to use your company would leave a message and the rest would just hang up and save me the time of returning their call.


Yeah probably not a good idea to tell everyone you're booked because that could change. What I do to not overkill it is ask that they leave name, number, basic outline of job and timeframe. End it with your approximate service area.

Then state that calls recieved outside your area will not be returned. Any remaing calls not returned within 24-48 hours means their timeframe is not condusive with your schedule. Pretty much leaves it so you're not wasting calls, and people who should get calls, get them

I don't mind calls from people with a short timeframe, because they dont know my schedule, but I def can't take the time to call people who know they are outside my area, because it happens quite frequently.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

How about the ding-a-ling ho who calls saying that she fired the painter she had (no shows, late, etc.) But needs the French doors restained and clear coated. Tomorrow. This was like mid July or so.LOL... she got my # from the store, called the office # first (small print on the card) lefta looonggg message for my boss. Then calls me, (big letters on the card)leaves a loooonnnggg message.It took 5 minutes for me to get a word in just to tell her I'm sorry and good luck!lol she really thought I'd just come right over.huh?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Yesterday someone from SC called wanting to know if I had a price list of my services. When I told her I would have to go a take a look she said how much was for an estimate, I said FREE and she said I would have to call you back. :blink:

The next one was a guy that had rolled all the walls already and wanted me to go to just do the edging because he is putting the house on the market next week. :lol::lol:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Partial robo call on my answering machine (only partial, cause the computer generated non-gender robo voice talked over the OGM) " . . . . Internal Revenue Service . . . immediately has filed suit against ...[pause while name is searched for and generated] ....you. .....for more information call back here 202-864-1311"

I'm very nervous now, what should I do? Call back immediately? I hope all I have to do is pay like 1500 in late payment, interest, and penalties. I figure for that small amount I'll be getting off cheap.

Yah, that sounds like the right thing to do. 


:no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Partial robo call on my answering machine (only partial, cause the computer generated non-gender robo voice talked over the OGM) " . . . . Internal Revenue Service . . . immediately has filed suit against ...[pause while name is searched for and generated] ....you. .....for more information call back here 202-864-1311"
> 
> I'm very nervous now, what should I do? Call back immediately? I hope all I have to do is pay like 1500 in late payment, interest, and penalties. I figure for that small amount I'll be getting off cheap.
> 
> ...


Was it "Melvin" that called? He seemed like such a friendly young man, especially when he wished us a nice day after listing all the dire consequences of not calling him back.. At least I think that's what he said, his english was a bit fractured. Apparently even the IRS is outsourcing overseas these days.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I had a painter call me up and ask me if the paint he had used should have been used on a building i did a prep and paint spec on earlier this summer. It was a steel building that hadn't been painted in 25-30 years. He ended up using a box store paint that was about $15 a gallon. Just power washed the building and put on one coat of it because that's all the owner wanted to pay because he was trying to sell it.

Now it's pealing again and the painter wants me to tell him if he should have used that particular paint. All I could say was "I spec'd the paint and the prep I thought the building needed.". Now he's pissed but what should i care! I was the only paint store that told him the right way to do this building and he used something else because that's what the owner wanted used. I told him he needs to call the store or the company that made the paint, but he says they just give him the run around. I have nothing to do with it, but he has called me 3 times trying to get my opinion about his predicament. 

I knew this would happen and I told him so earlier this year. But now the owner is going to sue him because if the pealing. He is going to lose his butt over this and I feel bad for him, but all I can do is tell him that everything I thought should be done is in the spec. It's a bad situation. But my hands are tied to a certain extent. I can't get involved and get in between a major paint brand and him. I just can't expose myself to that kind of liability.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

PACman said:


> I had a painter call me up and ask me if the paint he had used should have been used on a building i did a prep and paint spec on earlier this summer. It was a steel building that hadn't been painted in 25-30 years. He ended up using a box store paint that was about $15 a gallon. Just power washed the building and put on one coat of it because that's all the owner wanted to pay because he was trying to sell it.
> 
> Now it's pealing again and the painter wants me to tell him if he should have used that particular paint. All I could say was "I spec'd the paint and the prep I thought the building needed.". Now he's pissed but what should i care! I was the only paint store that told him the right way to do this building and he used something else because that's what the owner wanted used. I told him he needs to call the store or the company that made the paint, but he says they just give him the run around. I have nothing to do with it, but he has called me 3 times trying to get my opinion about his predicament.
> 
> I knew this would happen and I told him so earlier this year. But now the owner is going to sue him because if the pealing. He is going to lose his butt over this and I feel bad for him, but all I can do is tell him that everything I thought should be done is in the spec. It's a bad situation. But my hands are tied to a certain extent. I can't get involved and get in between a major paint brand and him. I just can't expose myself to that kind of liability.


That's sucks but he should told then in writing "no warranty, unless you follow the spec".


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PRC said:


> That's sucks but he should told then in writing "no warranty, unless you follow the spec".


Exactly. But he didn't and now there isn't anything i can do without exposing me to some liability of some sort.


----------



## 50ShadesOfGriege (Oct 6, 2015)

I had a lady call me at 1:00 on a Sunday afternoon. She wanted to have her bathroom painted. "Sure," I said. "Let's figure out what day next week works so I can come look at it and we'll go from there"

"But I need it done today," she said.

"I can't do that," I answered. "Or maybe I could. But it would cost you."

"It's a really small bathroom. It would only take a coupleof hours," she whined.

"No. It wouldn't. The tinier the space, the harder it is to paint."

"Whatever. I'm sure I'll find someone,"she snapped. And then hung up.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, people don't get that bathrooms, and often closets as well, are proportionally more time consuming due to the size of the space and cutting in required. It's like those that expect a room should be easier to do because it's mainly windows.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

50ShadesOfGriege said:


> I had a lady call me at 1:00 on a Sunday afternoon. She wanted to have her bathroom painted. "Sure," I said. "Let's figure out what day next week works so I can come look at it and we'll go from there"
> 
> "But I need it done today," she said.
> 
> ...


same with wallpaper.

"It's just an average powder room with a sink, toilet, window and door. It can't take more'n a couple of hours since with all the cut outs it won't even take a double roll."

AND they want a firm price over the phone.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I got a call yesterday 8:00pm;

Hello is this Delta Painting?

Yessir how can I help?

Well I bought a repo that had smoker's and it's pretty dirty it's around 2,500 square, How much?

Well sir we do not do estimates over the phone (cuts me off) just want a rough esto please.

Again I say 
Sir we do not do estimates over the phone.

Well if that's the way you do business I don't want to do business with you..Click!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I got two good ones today. 

#1. I need an estimate for painting this home by Monday and the job need to be finished by the end of the week. :blink:

#2. I have 20 full gallons of paint that has never been used and a bunch of half full cans I'd like to donate to you. :no:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Delta Painting said:


> I got a call yesterday 8:00pm;
> 
> Hello is this Delta Painting?
> 
> ...


Internet shoppers:no:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Delta Painting said:


> I got a call yesterday 8:00pm;
> 
> Hello is this Delta Painting?
> 
> ...


Look at the bright side, you and he agreed on something :thumbup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Delta Painting said:


> I got a call yesterday 8:00pm;
> 
> Hello is this Delta Painting?
> 
> ...





Rbriggs82 said:


> I got two good ones today.
> 
> #1. I need an estimate for painting this home by Monday and the job need to be finished by the end of the week. :blink:
> 
> #2. I have 20 full gallons of paint that has never been used and a bunch of half full cans I'd like to donate to you. :no:


I'm so glad I don't advertise. :yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> I'm so glad I don't advertise. :yes:


I don't advertise and still get these calls weekly.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I had to gather my wits after this one. About 15 minutes ago a woman called in and asked me if i would "fix" some paint she bought at Lowe's this weekend. She has 5 gallons that aren't the correct color and Lowe's can't or won't fix them. I told her i didn't tint other paint brands, that I only tinted products that I sold. In a huff she said "that's a hell of a way to do business!" and hung up. W T F!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PACman said:


> I had to gather my wits after this one. About 15 minutes ago a woman called in and asked me if i would "fix" some paint she bought at Lowe's this weekend. She has 5 gallons that aren't the correct color and Lowe's can't or won't fix them. I told her i didn't tint other paint brands, that I only tinted products that I sold. In a huff she said "that's a hell of a way to do business!" and hung up. W T F!


Next time just tell them that Benjamin Moore tints are propriarty and don't work in other brands of paints. What with the Gennex tint base your not really lying.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Next time just tell them that Benjamin Moore tints are propriarty and don't work in other brands of paints. What with the Gennex tint base your not really lying.


I don't carry BM unfortunately. But I do usually tell them that my colorants aren't compatible.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PACman said:


> I had to gather my wits after this one. About 15 minutes ago a woman called in and asked me if i would "fix" some paint she bought at Lowe's this weekend. She has 5 gallons that aren't the correct color and Lowe's can't or won't fix them. I told her i didn't tint other paint brands, that I only tinted products that I sold. In a huff she said "that's a hell of a way to do business!" and hung up. W T F!


I swear more than half the population in this country are completely clueless and/or slightly retarded.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Got one today: from a very nice, not-clueless, previous customer. Asked if I wanted to install their new chandelier at the high entry/stairway foyer ceiling, because we have plenty of big ladders. 

I explained as nicely as possible why that wasn't a very good idea. We have a hard enough time cutting and masking some of those things. Couldn't imagine sending my crew out to install a new one.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Got one today: from a very nice, not-clueless, previous customer. Asked if I wanted to install their new chandelier at the high entry/stairway foyer ceiling, because we have plenty of big ladders.
> 
> I explained as nicely as possible why that wasn't a very good idea. We have a hard enough time cutting and masking some of those things. Couldn't imagine sending my crew out to install a new one.


Good call.

If it fell and broke, most liability insurances would not cover it. I found out the hard way the difference of REAL property (covered) and PERSONAL property (not covered). REAL property are permanently installed items, PERSONAL are all other items which can be moved. Wall to wall carpet is REAL, $5,000 Asian rug is PERSONAL. 


Before the chandelier is installed, it's considered PERSONAL property. If it fell and damaged the floor, the floor would be covered (REAL property), but not the chandelier. 

Sometimes you can add a rider with an exception that covers personal property


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

daArch said:


> Good call. If it fell and broke, most liability insurances would not cover it. I found out the hard way the difference of REAL property (covered) and PERSONAL property (not covered). REAL property are permanently installed items, PERSONAL are all other items which can be moved. Wall to wall carpet is REAL, $5,000 Asian rug is PERSONAL. Before the chandelier is installed, it's considered PERSONAL property. If it fell and damaged the floor, the floor would be covered (REAL property), but not the chandelier. Sometimes you can add a rider with an exception that covers personal property


 breaking the light, breaking the floor, breaking our necks, and not having the proper insurance coverage, were among the reasons cited.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> breaking the light, breaking the floor, breaking our necks, and not having the proper insurance coverage, were among the reasons cited.


Here in Oregon, if you got caught installing a fixture without an electrician's licence, you could lose the license you do have _and_ get fined. Your insurance company would likely drop you as well.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RH said:


> Here in Oregon, if you got caught installing a fixture without an electrician's licence, you could lose the license you do have _and_ get fined. Your insurance company would likely drop you as well.


Same in Maryland, same for any plumbing


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

"Wondering if you could come and take a look at our front door that we'd like painted?"

We're under a snow squall warning, with accumulations likely. No.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> "Wondering if you could come and take a look at our front door that we'd like painted?"
> 
> We're under a snow squall warning, with accumulations likely. No.


Face it, everytime one turns around,there seems to be a pinhead - and we thought Zippy was just a figment of Bill Griffith's warped brain:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I had a message on my cell phone this morning. Someone had called a 11:00 last night to see if I was still open.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

PACman said:


> I had a message on my cell phone this morning. Someone had called a 11:00 last night to see if I was still open.


This is why as few people as possible have my number. If they need me, they can catch me at the store, or if I'm out the store can call me. The only people who might have my number are people who I've called while I was out of the office- I never give it out. One of the better parts about _not_ being an owner/operator- my time is actually my time.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> This is why as few people as possible have my number. If they need me, they can catch me at the store, or if I'm out the store can call me. The only people who might have my number are people who I've called while I was out of the office- I never give it out. One of the better parts about _not_ being an owner/operator- my time is actually my time.


Right now I can only afford one phone! It's easy enough to ignore at 11 pm though. I leave it in the living room at night.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I swear more than half the population in this country are completely clueless and/or slightly retarded.


ONLY HALF!! :no:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I swear more than half the population in this country are completely clueless and/or slightly retarded.


I agree. It seem like nearly half the people are of below average intelligence.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> I agree. It seem like nearly half the people are of below average intelligence.



and if not below average intelligence, below the median. :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> and if not below average intelligence, below the median. :whistling2:


Nitpicker.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Nitpicker.


You know what they say, "he who picks nits, gets his own damn nits picked"

:thumbup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> and if not below average intelligence, below the median. :whistling2:


I was assuming a normal distribution, where mean, median, and mode were all the same.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Any interest in doing one wall in a stair well, I'll do the cutting in you do the rolling? I've got a budget of $100? Landlord says he won't pay for it.

Nope.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> and if not below average intelligence, below the median. :whistling2:





Gough said:


> I was assuming a normal distribution, where mean, median, and mode were all the same.


Bill, don't ya hate it when he does sh!t like that? I know I do. :icon_lol:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Bill, don't ya hate it when he does sh!t like that? I know I do. :icon_lol:



sometimes I think he can't help it. All that knowledge stored inside that melon just busting to get out, and the only portal is a freaking anonymous penny ante interweb form for 36 painters. :thumbup: 

But we are the lucky 36 who are somewhat more betterered by his esoterica. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> sometimes I think he can't help it. All that knowledge stored inside that melon just busting to get out, and the only portal is a freaking anonymous penny ante interweb form for 36 painters. :thumbup:
> 
> But we are the lucky 36 who are somewhat more betterered by his esoterica. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


You have NO idea! I have to wear earplugs at night to minimize the leakage.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Bet that when he blows his nose there's a whole dissertation on the origins of language on his hankerchief.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> Bet that when he blows his nose there's a whole dissertation on the origins of language on his hankerchief.


no, there ' s not :lol: :biggrin: :vs_lol:


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> *Any interest in doing one wall in a stair well, I'll do the cutting in you do the rolling?* I've got a budget of $100? Landlord says he won't pay for it.
> 
> Nope.


The clueless part of that call is the HO wanting to do the pain in the back/knees cut and outsource the easy-peasy roll.

That's just idiotic!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

just had another one. A "painter" calls me up and wants to know if I can shake some paint he bought somewhere else because they only "run it through" the shaker once and it doesn't get mixed up all the way. And when he asked them if they could run it through one more time the counter guy slapped a stir stick on the counter and walked away.

Me being the nice guy that I am, I offered to do it for $5 a gallon. Then he gets pissed off and basically calls me a crook then hangs up! What the heck does he think I un-lock my doors for everyday? To do 5hit the people he buys his paint from should be doing? And for free yet! 

MORE importantly, why would anyone put up with that kind of crap from ANY paint store? Would you? That's BS to me. Yet I have had it happen to me on more than one occasion when buying paint from competitors. They won't shake it, they just give me a stir stick and "have a nice day". 

I can't believe that customer service has gone to that level, that an employee of the store can't put a gallon of paint on the shaker for a couple of minutes. If I ever heard that one of my employees did something like that it would be scrub the wall next to the urinal and re-paint it time!


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

PACman said:


> Me being the nice guy that I am, I offered to do it for $5 a gallon.


After having several explode on me and cause significant wear to my machine (paint gets on the belt, in the gears, etc) and wasting tons of my time cleaning it up I've just decided I won't even do it for a charge. I just nicely explain that I can't do other company's paint cans in my shaker. If they push me and it's a painter, I tell them the truth- that I have cans crush or leak and it can damage my machine. If it's a retail customer with just one can I usually tell them I need more than one matching can to go in the shaker (which is true also) or that my machine won't work with other company's paint cans.

Usually I emphasize in the nicest way possible that any legitimate paint store would be more than happy to shake their own brand of paint any time and for any reason. And, in that vein, even if they didn't buy the paint at my store if it's Benjamin Moore I'll shake it for them as long as the can's in decent shape.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> After having several explode on me and cause significant wear to my machine (paint gets on the belt, in the gears, etc) and wasting tons of my time cleaning it up I've just decided I won't even do it for a charge. I just nicely explain that I can't do other company's paint cans in my shaker. If they push me and it's a painter, I tell them the truth- that I have cans crush or leak and it can damage my machine. If it's a retail customer with just one can I usually tell them I need more than one matching can to go in the shaker (which is true also) or that my machine won't work with other company's paint cans.
> 
> Usually I emphasize in the nicest way possible that any legitimate paint store would be more than happy to shake their own brand of paint any time and for any reason. And, in that vein, even if they didn't buy the paint at my store if it's Benjamin Moore I'll shake it for them as long as the can's in decent shape.


Like i said i was being nice. Never again if people are going to react that way. He'll be buying more paint there Monday and that's what really bugs me. They do crap like that and I end up looking like the a55hole to the moron, when THEY are the problem.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PACman said:


> just had another one. A "painter" calls me up and wants to know if I can shake some paint he bought somewhere else because they only "run it through" the shaker once and it doesn't get mixed up all the way. And when he asked them if they could run it through one more time the counter guy slapped a stir stick on the counter and walked away.
> 
> Me being the nice guy that I am, I offered to do it for $5 a gallon. Then he gets pissed off and basically calls me a crook then hangs up! What the heck does he think I un-lock my doors for everyday? To do 5hit the people he buys his paint from should be doing? And for free yet!
> 
> ...


That's a gallon of paint that store would have to eat as far as I'm concerned. 

But yeah, that takes a lot of gall to take it to a real paint store and ask them to finish shaking it.....for free.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

It boggles the brain when we see how many people are simply idoits living in their own little deluded world. Like something happened 30 - 40 odd years ago and all of a sudden we are surrounded by pin-heads. Just mind boggling. But I guess they are out there, and I do mean OUT THERE


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> It boggles the brain when we see how many people are simply idoits living in their own little deluded world. Like something happened 30 - 40 odd years ago and all of a sudden we are surrounded by pin-heads. Just mind boggling. But I guess they are out there, and I do mean OUT THERE
> 
> View attachment 62826


Are you getting all of these pin head pics from a family album of some sort?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PACman said:


> Are you getting all of these pin head pics from a family album of some sort?


of some sort.

I think we all know folks who have these characteristics. They are getting easier to find.


----------

